# Vic Reefs



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all.
Well today the three new artificial recreational fishing reefs were named at the Patterson lakes ramp.
Fisheries started a competition for rec fishos to name a reef.

Reef 1 at Aspendale was named "Rec reef " named after the rec fishis that will be able to use it.

Reef 2 at Seaford/Carrum was named "Tedesco reef" after Niel Tedesco who tragically died not long ago.

Reef 3 at Frankston was named "Yakka reef" , named after the growing number of ppl fishing from kayaks in the bay these days as an environmentally way to fish.

Oh and luckily i was the one that submitted the "Yakka" name and won one of the prizes. About 500 dollars worth of tackle from tackleworld cranbourne.










Now all we need is a yak only zone... :ha:


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Good on ya Peter, good to see they recognise us as a fair dinkum class of angler


----------



## hackonayak (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey good on you peter im rapt about the new reefs as im a frankston sth yak fisho. Awsome news for us as i can keep hittin the reefs in the yak and leave the stinker at home!! haha hope to catch u out there...cheers Paul


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Well done, and well thought out PeterJ. Bringing the profile of kayak fisho's to the fore front.


PeterJ said:


> Reef 3 at Frankston was named "Yakka reef" , named after the growing number of ppl fishing from kayaks in the bay these days as an environmentally way to fish.
> Now all we need is a yak only zone... :ha:


Now that would be 8). Possibly a research submission, something on the lines of fish populations verse catch rates between stink boats and kayaks also the environmental impact between the two areas, very important bit of research. Must head out for a dive, see if I can get the underwater video for some footage, early days, twelve months, two years, in season, out of season etc etc.


----------



## ratfish (Oct 21, 2008)

Very nice mate, well done. Looking forward to seeing what sort of results they pull from them - shame we didn't get one on the other side to play with


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

The number of people there that were very interested about fishing from kayaks was fairly large. The fisheries minister was really interested when i said it was far easier to let fish go being so close to the water etc . As he was when i started letting him know how many people had turned to this type of fishing.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Rat i reckon we will mate, they wont be the last.


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

well done mate. Happy to see yakka reef right on my doorstep. Great idea elm, would be cool to see how this reef progresses over the years as you say! Hopefully it will hold some good snapper.Anyone know the actual gps position of the reef?


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Mate that's awesome to have an Artificial Reef named after PPB yakkers.
Well done PeterJ.
Nice goodies you won too. ;-) 
Have they started constucting the reefs yet? If not when?
And do we have co-ordinates for these three reefs?


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

GPS marks have been made public, sorry do not have them but if you contact fisheries they will give them to you.
When the fisheries officer came to the Rye fishing club they were there to talk about the reefs, very open about there position. Think you will have to push everyone aside just to get within 100 meters IMO when the season starts, hence one of the reasons I did not worry about the marks. Club may have them in the minutes of the meeting, will ask if you want?


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

I dare say these reefs may take a season to develop.
Be good to see some pics of the new reefs naked ELM.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

OK Matty, will look into it, see if I can borrow the underwater video, or get my heavy homemade video housing working again. Up for a trip/peddle if I do ?


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Aspendale- Rec Reef
E 145`04.616`
S 38`02.168`

frankston -Yakka reef
E 145`05.479'
S 38`08.483'

Seaford/ carrum- Tedesco reef
E 145`05.953'
S 38`05.245'


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I will pass on seeing Eddy naked, but keen to see the reef. What's it made of? Think they gave up on the old tyres cos nothing much liked to hang out there for some reason.

Onya Peter and congrats on the prize!

 .


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Excellent naming PeterJ, 
I really like this spin on the reef ball idea:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrUErAQW ... r_embedded


----------



## FishoPhil (Oct 28, 2008)

Well done Peter!
Im sure we will make great use of it


----------



## FishoPhil (Oct 28, 2008)

I just did a quick check for distances between the shoreline to the reefs its about 2kms out, so not to far to get too! 8)


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Those are the types of balls, no people in them though. Unless they are chained to em. 
Id like to think the ones we have were made here and not over there and shipped here.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

What a fantastic idea! I've just been to 3 funerals in four weeks and if only one of them involved that then I'd have been able to chuck a line in as I wipe the tears.

I want to go like that. Think there might be a hole in the market if this doesn't exist here. Seriously worth considering doing just this. Brilliant idea Dan, thanks for the link.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats PeterJ, a great idea well rewarded! Jolly, ha that must be an understatement, ya must be over the moon 

How about ya pick a day down the track, and we do a yaks enmasse out there to fish it and let ya cut a ribbon? Who'd be in :?:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Lol yeah actually not a bad idea poddy. I don't think they are open til September to fish on though


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Was just cruising through Fishnet site and came across a report of the 3 reefs, also gives the marks for all the balls.
Here is the link; http://www.fishnet.com.au/default.aspx? ... memberId=2


----------



## CamoYak (Dec 2, 2008)

i cant wait to see some video from elm.

Im just thinking we are lucky frankston didn't get named jski reef.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Guess where I have been?????????????????????

Sailed across to Yakka Reef on the AI Sunday, had a little dive while I was there.

Now where did I put that video?????????????????? :lol:


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Here it is, video of Yakka Reef, I would also suggest having a look at this link; http://www.dpi.vic.gov.au/dpi/nrenfaq.n ... %20web.pdf It explains how the reefs are laid out, ball sizes, weight, amount of holes etc (holes will be real anchor traps :twisted: :lol: ).

The bottom, a layer of sand/silt over mud, was very baron, no form of previous reef structure, very little plant life and very little in the form of fish, all the shells (scallop, pipi, mussel & oyster) were empty :shock: . Visibility was poor, about 4 meters tops  , depth 11.3 meters, temp 15/c




I will try to re-dive this site when the snapper season starts just for a look to see what is around. Will also try to get better footage of inside of balls, didn't take torch so video did not show much this dive.


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

Great work Eddy,

Will be nice to see them when they are full of fish.

Well done mate.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Will, I am so looking forward to getting back for the start of the snapper season, see what is hanging out there. Suppose the stink boater's will throw anchors etc at me cause "Ya scaring the fish" attitude will come out, might have to get some parks stickers for the AI :lol: . Would be good to do another pre-snapper season dive, when visibility is a bit better, see what has moved in, possible food source's etc.

If there were a few scallops to grab  while I was there, even better, but alas NONE  !!!!!!


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Cool vid elm. 
That plaque wont last long. Its made from mild steel plate and enamelled.
Just camp down there during season , i reckon youll be able to start your own tackle shop, the amount of gear that will be lost will be amazing.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice one Peter , and i'm pleased that Neil Tedasco has a reef named after him also he was a good guy , nice little package of goods there Pete, well done , its good to see that Daffy avatar appear again, i have fond memories of a to and fro between us when i used the other Daffy avatar gee that was a while ago mate , good onya Peter stay well mate


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

Congratulations mate and thanks for the info, at only a couple of k's from shore, they're well within range destinations. Cheers Paul


----------

